# This hardly ever happens on the LIRR or MTA



## birdy (Mar 27, 2010)

Really, what's the big deal?

http://www.kob.com/article/stories/S1483565.shtml?cat=504


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 27, 2010)

and how is it news is it sweeps or something LOL


----------



## MattW (Mar 27, 2010)

The first (and so far only) time I rode the Crescent almost two years ago now, they stopped somewhere in a town in middle-west Georgia and 3 or so conductors? (wasn't familiar with terminology back then) ran across the street to a convenience store, then came out with a few bags each containing...stuff. 19 Was running about two hours late by that point (IIRC, it was 09:15 local into ATL, then 13:00 local into BHM) so my mom and I speculated they were helping to re-stock the cafe car maybe. Also, the Crescent wasn't blocking crossings then


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm glad that New Mexico is such an uncorrupt state that this is the kind of thing their watchdogs flag down. I wish New Jersey was such that this kind of thing would be news.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 28, 2010)

A year or two ago we were bicycling home from work, when I saw two Canadian Pacific locomotives idling on the spur track that goes to the local Ford plant. That seemed odd, but I said to Mrs. Ispolkom, "They can't be making a stop at the McDonalds." As we pedaled along, though, we saw the engineer and conductor trot out of McDonalds carrying takeout bags. They climbed into the cab and off the locomotives went.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 28, 2010)

like the comments said whats the big deal. maybe they could have parked a few feet back as to not block the crossing. the train was empty the crew was going on break FFS. people in that town got nothing better to do.


----------



## had8ley (Mar 28, 2010)

Pure hogwash !!! :angry: I wish that TV stations would be more careful in their story selection. Must have been a slow news day. I'd like to see these people switch a chemical plant for 8-10 hours without a break. Maybe then they would appreciate a burger to go. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## jis (Mar 28, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Pure hogwash !!! :angry: I wish that TV stations would be more careful in their story selection. Must have been a slow news day. I'd like to see these people switch a chemical plant for 8-10 hours without a break. Maybe then they would appreciate a burger to go. :angry: :angry: :angry:


Interesting to see how almost everyone rises in brave defense of indiscipline, and some taking the trouble to blame the messenger. These are the signs of the time I suppose.


----------



## had8ley (Mar 28, 2010)

jis said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Pure hogwash !!! :angry: I wish that TV stations would be more careful in their story selection. Must have been a slow news day. I'd like to see these people switch a chemical plant for 8-10 hours without a break. Maybe then they would appreciate a burger to go. :angry: :angry: :angry:
> ...


Sure is funny how those who haven't "walked the walk" like to climb on those who have been there and done that. The mosquitoes were so big, and we had no A/C, that we almost needed a transfusion after 12 hours in the middle of the woods at a chemical plant or in a siding somewhere. Civilization and a burger stand were like going to heaven. Sign of the times my happy butt~ 37 years behind the throttle you can't take away from someone. Now put that in your baggage car and stuff it !!!


----------



## jis (Mar 28, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Sure is funny how those who haven't "walked the walk" like to climb on those who have been there and done that. The mosquitoes were so big, and we had no A/C, that we almost needed a transfusion after 12 hours in the middle of the woods at a chemical plant or in a siding somewhere. Civilization and a burger stand were like going to heaven.


Gosh that was a harrowing experience!

Nobody is denying that things are never back and white and there can be extenuating circumstances for breaking a rule. However there is nothing in the story about the Railrunner incident that there were any such in this case.

Taking a consist back to a yard for storage and servicing after its last relatively short commuter run on a scheduled railroad in air conditioned comfort in the middle of a city comes nowhere near the experience of switching a chemical plant in the middle of nowhere for 8-10 hours.

It is the job of the news media to bring to our collective attention things that they discern to be out of the ordinary, and it is the job of the whistle blower organizations to look for such. We depend on them as a stable society to bring disorderly things to our collective attention. We depend on that equally on Wall Street and Main Street, and admittedly sometimes it works well and sometimes not. That's the way the world flows.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 28, 2010)

just how is this a big deal what did they do wrong besides tie up traffic for a few minutes at a grade crossing. if they didn't block the crossing we wouldn't even be discussing this. just how is this a safety violation how are they endangering anyone. the train was on break no passengers the train was not in revenue service at the time the crew was on break at the time. sheesh quit making a bigger deal then what it was. maybe the crew forgot to pack a lunch and were hungry. its not like the NMRR has a snack car that the crew could get something to eat from. SO i ask how is this a big deal. I'm half tempted to post a link to the metallica song "so ****ing what" as this thread deserves it.


----------



## had8ley (Mar 29, 2010)

jis said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Sure is funny how those who haven't "walked the walk" like to climb on those who have been there and done that. The mosquitoes were so big, and we had no A/C, that we almost needed a transfusion after 12 hours in the middle of the woods at a chemical plant or in a siding somewhere. Civilization and a burger stand were like going to heaven.
> ...


I can't wait for the 6 o'clock National News. The opening headline might very well be, "A Yellow Cab, with no revenue pax, was seen occupying a parking spot at a downtown Sonic. The driver said he hadn't eaten in two days but Yellow Cab officials promised to reprimand him for taking up a parking space."


----------



## had8ley (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll give up after this. Some years ago three drunk AND hopped up teen-agers drove in front of a train I was running. I hardly slept for weeks after. Part of the problem was the morning after paper that read, "TRAIN ENGINEER KILLS THREE AT RAILROAD CROSSING." So much for journalistic privilege...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 29, 2010)

Jay,

You know I sympathize with the train crew more often than other entities, and in this case, I happen to side more with you than with Jishnu. However, what I think Jishnu is saying is that crew are breaking rules (I don't know- maybe they are, maybe they aren't, I don't have all the information), and he is amused that various forum members are, in Jishnu's view, condoning and defending the practice of violating rules.

Now, from what I have read, I am under the impression that many railroad rules are there for safety in spirit, intent, and word. And many others, while they may have the spirit of safety, are there more for management having a way to fully assign blame as they see fit and to give them excuses for dismissing employees.

In this instance, what I know of the situation allows me to make the only semi-informed conclusion that Given:

1) If they did not follow all the letter of the law, they are in violation of the rules.

2) They did not, according to sources, block vehicular traffic.

3) They did not, according to the sources, produce a situation rendering a reduction in real world safety.

4) They were not delaying operations relying on them specifically.

5) They were not delaying traffic on the main line.

Therefore:

They did not adhere to the letter of a rule, just like hundreds of other rules that are interpreted for functional safety and expedient operation rather than crossing Ts and dotting Is, lest the railroad move at an average speed of 5 mph with crew members foaming at the mouth and dropping dead on their feet. And thus the violation is unimportant, and making news of it is like making a story out of a parked police car at a donut shop.

I hope, though, that I helped you understand Jishnu's point of view, though, assuming my own interpretation is correct.


----------



## had8ley (Mar 29, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Jay,
> You know I sympathize with the train crew more often than other entities, and in this case, I happen to side more with you than with Jishnu. However, what I think Jishnu is saying is that crew are breaking rules (I don't know- maybe they are, maybe they aren't, I don't have all the information), and he is amused that various forum members are, in Jishnu's view, condoning and defending the practice of violating rules.
> 
> Now, from what I have read, I am under the impression that many railroad rules are there for safety in spirit, intent, and word. And many others, while they may have the spirit of safety, are there more for management having a way to fully assign blame as they see fit and to give them excuses for dismissing employees.
> ...


Well put LION....as you know I get very passionate about train crews. I wonder why...


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 30, 2010)

this thread is stupid. quit making a big deal over nothing. on the 5 o clock they showed a off duty cop go into a 7-11 to get a coffee before starting his shift OH THE HUMANITY OF IT.


----------



## jis (Mar 30, 2010)

GML your interpretation of what I was trying to say is correct.

Jay, I understand your passion and do apologize for having unintentionally transgressed upon it.

Wolverine, I agree with you.

Now we can all move along...... and be friends again?


----------



## George Harris (Mar 30, 2010)

I think this is the best part:



> He says a tip came in on his site from an anonymous state employee who took pictures of the crew walking back to the train with their food.


What was *he* (maybe I should say *this person*) supposed to be doing at the time he was taking the picture? Was he failing to zealously perform his function as an employee of the state of New Mexico while he was out playing photographer? Was he using his cell phone while driving? Does it sound like it could be that the wrong person got the reprimand in this situation?


----------

